

Ask HN: Making Wireless Work With Linux Mint/Ubuntu? - daveambrose

A few weeks ago, I asked the community which operating system I should install on an old Thinkpad T40 (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=655621). I decided to try Linux Mint and am loving it thus far. One catch: I can't get wireless to work with IBM's internal wireless card - Intel PRO/Wireless 2100.<p>I've dug around on the Ubuntu help forums and didn't really find an answer I could implement. Funny enough, fellow hackers and founders at our meetup here in NYC wished me good luck - as this tends to be a common problem with Linux. Ethernet isn't working as well.<p>So, HN, I turn to you. Can you help me make wireless work on my laptop?
======
jawngee
I'm assuming you tried this: <http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/>

The other thought I had is to save yourself some pain and find a usb wireless
adapter that linux supports since, I believe, the T40 doesn't have a pcmcia
slot.

~~~
jawngee
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124183&Tpk=WUSBF54G)

Plug and play on Ubuntu. Has a built-in wireless finder. $75 bucks. At minimum
wage, you've probably burnt enough hours on this to pay for it. :)

------
aneesh
Get NDISwrapper: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/>

It will allows you to use the Windows driver for that wireless card.

------
fagt
I'm sorry, I don't play pokemon.

